# Text in Zahlenform?



## Strupar (17. Februar 2005)

Hallo!

Wir wollen auf unserem Abi Shirt auf der Rückseite alle Namen aufführen, jedoch in Form von 05.
Geht sowas überhaupt mit photoshop, das man nen Text in eine 0 und 5 aufteilen kann, und wenn ja wie? Hab selber schon eifrig rumprobiert was aber bisher ohne Erfolg war. Wenn mir wer helfen kann wäre das klasse!

Vielen Dank im vorraus!


----------



## devilrga (17. Februar 2005)

Hi,
ich versteh zwar nicht genau was du machen willst, aber so wie ich das verstanden habe kannst du das einfach mit Pfaden machen. Dazu brauchst du aber die Version 8 von Photoshop. Du kannst auch einfach im Handbuch unter "Text auf Pfad" gucken.

mfg


----------



## Strupar (17. Februar 2005)

Normalerweise sind die Zahlen ja immer nur Linien. Ich möchte es so haben, dass durch die Form des textes man die Zahlen "0" und "5" abliest.


----------



## McAce (17. Februar 2005)

Wie wäres wenn du das hier nimmst steht einige Threads weiter unten 

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials192181.html


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (17. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

Schau mal hier: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials179301.html

Argh, zu spät... aber wenigstens ein anderer Link ;-]


----------



## Strupar (18. Februar 2005)

vielen dank für die links, habs jetzt raus! 

merci beaucoup


----------

